

Brain-Training Products Useless in Study - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=4780

======
tokenadult
"Putting this study into the context of the overall research, it does make us
more cautious about concluding that there are general cognitive benefits to
brain training games or entertainment video games. Benefits are likely to be
closely related to the specific tasks involved in training, and not transfer
to unrelated tasks."

This submitted blog post has a good discussion of what various research
studies have shown, with links to those studies, besides the study most
recently reported in news channels.

